# Saitek X52 Pro Controller reagiert nicht/LED's blinken



## X.Ray (26. September 2012)

Heyho Community,

erst kürzlich hab' ich mir 'nen Controller für Flugsimulation angeschafft, der hat auch einwandfrei funktioniert, bis zu dem Zeitpunkt wo ich die Simulation beendet habe. Es handelt sich hierbei um den Saitek X52 Pro. Die LED's des Hauptcontrollers (also nicht der Schubregler) blinken nun durchgehend (von einem anderen Forum habe ich gelesen das das heißt das der Controller angeblich nicht genug Strom bekommt, was irgendwie nicht sein kann) und laut dem Konfigurationsprogramm reagiert gar nichts mehr vom eigentlichen Controller, allerdings funktioniert der Schubregler problemlos.

Neustarten & Treiber Neuinstallation haben nicht geholfen, anderer USB-Port ebenso wenig. Getestet an meinem Laptop funktionierte er Problemlos, das heißt ein Hardwaredefekt ist eigentlich auschließbar. Ich schätze mal das sich da irgendein Treiber ins Chaos gerissen hat. Google spuckt auch nichts aus.

Das ganze läuft auf 'nem Windows Vista 64-Bit Ultimate.

Hat jemand eine Idee? Gibts 'nen Weg die Treiberkomponenten "komplett" zu entfernen?

*updates*
- habe mal vor das PS2 Kabel zu tauschen in der Hoffnung das es daran lag

Lg Björn


----------



## fadade (3. Oktober 2012)

X.Ray schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee? Gibts 'nen Weg die Treiberkomponenten "komplett" zu entfernen?


 
Möglicherweise ... Drittsoftware (so von der Art "Driver Remover" oder so) könnte da helfen, aber wenn der Treiber eben "doof" ist und nicht-hinterlegte Sachen installiert wirst du damit auch nicht weiterkommen.
Vielleicht hast du die Treiberinstallation auch nicht richtig gemacht?! 
-> Ich hätte den Joystick jetzt erstmal ganz normal angeschlossen, dann im Gerätemanager das "Gerat deinstalliert", dann ggf. *alles* an Software von Saitek einmal runtergeworfen - Joystick entfernen und neustarten - nochma checken, ob auch wirklich alles runter ist, ggf. Registry nach Saitek durchsuchen etc. - vorsichtshalber noch einmal neustarten und dann Joystik installieren. So hat es jedenfalls bei meinem Saitek-Joystick immer funktioniert (war auber auch nur ein "einfacher").

Hat der wirklich einen PS2-Anschluss? Weil die, die ich gefunden habe, wurden per USB betrieben ...
Denn bei USB kann es in der Tat mal vorkommen, dass die Ströme an den Anschlüssen etwas nachlassen, wenn dort viele belastet werden, aber bei PS2 sollte das nicht passieren.


----------



## X.Ray (16. Oktober 2012)

Ja der wird über USB angeschlossen, aber der Schubregler wird per PS2 Kabel mit dem Controller verbunden. Ich hab mittlerweile auch rausgefunden an was es lag nachdem ich den Controller mal aufgemacht habe. Ein Kabel im Innenleben war nicht richtig befestigt, seitdem ich es neu befestigt habe funktioniert es wieder streßfreist.

Scheinbar hat er dadurch gemeint: "Hier ich bekomm zu wenig Strom.."^^

Aber danke für deine Antwort 

lg Björn


----------

